# PhoneSkope



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Just a shout out to the PhoneSkope guys..

Recently purchased the new Cabelas Krotos HD spotting scope in the angled 15-45 X 65 scope. PhoneSkope had an option for the Krotos scope with my iPhone 7. I got this.. When I finally got it, it was way too big for my eye piece. A quick inquiry to PS and they were all over it after I sent them the measurement for my eyepiece. 

They sent one of their employees up to the Lehi Cabelas that afternoon to check their measurements on this scope. Apparently, they had measured the 20-60X85 scope and was told that all the Krotos line scopes were the same. Well, they're not. PS molded a custom adapter that day and sent it to me along with their universal adapter overnight. I am glad they insisted on sending the universal adapter as the custom one was far to snug. Once they get the measurements right for the Krotos scope, they are sending me the right one. All at no additional charge.

PhoneSkope is somewhat expensive in my opinion, but they stand by their product until your absolutely satisfied. I have major respect for that.


----------

